# Any one with Android App's



## giraffe_baby (Oct 15, 2005)

I want you to know that i found a FREE QUILTERS Calculator thru Android market!!!

https://market.android.com/details?...51bGwsMSwxLDEsInF1aWx0aW5nLmNhbGN1bGF0b3JzIl0. there is binding, thread,bias calculators and a whole bunch of helpers!! 

Either for your phone/ipad/tablet or kindle!!  THERE is some cheap ones too, but i find the free


----------



## KyMama (Jun 15, 2011)

Cool! Thank you, I just found a Walmart that has a fabric section in Lexington so hopefully I will be quilting again soon.


----------



## Dandish (Feb 8, 2007)

There is also a JoAnn fabrics app - you can download coupons and stuff - I just shaved $16 off a $49 tab day before yesterday, and all I did was hand the cashier my 'droid.


----------



## giraffe_baby (Oct 15, 2005)

REALLY DANDISH!! OH OH you got me in trouble now!! HA HA!!!
I have the droid!!


----------



## rivenoak (Sep 29, 2009)

Thank you! (off to the app store)

I have one of those big quilting calculators but have yet to learn how to use it. Never mind I'd have to remember to put it in the car. :hysterical:

For 99c I'm tempted to get the Floss Checklist I saw. One more thing I wouldn't have to remember to pack in my bag.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Guess I'll be updating my apps on the Tab and smartphone.

Love it - Thank you


----------

